

GistHero: deploy your Gists to Heroku from your iPad - donny
http://www.gisthero.com

======
donny
Hi everyone, I'm the developer here. I made it to scratch my itch: an iPad app
for managing gists. And, the Heroku deployment is just the additional feature.
You can use it to deploy your micro web sites or web services.

Some promo codes

RJEE6HTMHMT3

WME4NXA4FJ6R

6HW6A3FPF4TT

N6WJMTLFXNP3

HFWR6JAMH9JN

Hope you'll like it.

